# IFAA WFAC 2008 Namibia



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

i am thinking of attending the WFAC in Namibia 2008 (april) and afterwards doing some sightseeing in Namibia or Sth Africa any good advice??


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

If you are a hunter be sure and bring your hunting rig as well, Namibia and South Africa have very good bow hunting possibilities.
Namibia is a great country with a lot to do and see. Swakopmund and the Skeleton coast are a must to visit but I am sure Hoytitoyti can tell you more about that, he is from Namibia.
You probably won't get to Cape Town, its very far, unless you fly, but a rental car will take you into botswana where you can spend some time in the Kalagadi nature reserve or the Okovango swamps.
If you make it to SA them come up north to Limpopo. We have great game viewing, hunting and anything else bush related.
I know a lot of SA archers are planning to get to the competition so you will probably get to meet a few of us :wink:
Let us know if you are coming.

Ray


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Be prepared to come again on a frequent basis. Namibia is a beautiful country, with a lot of sightseeing opportunities and a lot of hunting. Fishing is also good, and you must not forget to pack your camera! Anyways, your Aus$ is worth nearly Nam$ / ZA Rand 6, so go for it and enjoy!


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Wfac 2008*

Bootch, you won't regret coming to WFAC. We have most of the courses set up and it's on a wildlife ranch situated in a beautiful valley. The rest of Namibia will take at least 10 weeks to tour properly so there will be a lot to see and do! If you want to hunt there are quite a few species to choose from. Rock and surf fishing is also great that time of the year. Namibia is a land of contrasts and endless beauty, from dry arid desert to dense forest and everything in between. 

And not to mention the numerous wildlife species. Sure you will find several web sights on the internet about Namibia. South Africa also has several beautiful tourist attractions which are a must to visit and experience. Sure the web will be more than enough info for you. Hope you can see your way through to visit Africa next year. Keep well. Ian


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*WFAC Is Always an Adventure*

I am also planning on being in Namibia for the World. I have been to the last 4 or 5 including the one in South Africa and every time it has been a trip of a lifetime. I also plan to do some sightseeing (I'm not a hunter but will try to get some shots off with my camera).

If you go on to Google Earth you can actually see the game lodge where we will be staying. It also gives a pretty good idea of the lay of the land. It doesn't seem to hilly. They say it may rain on us which for someone like be from the US Northwest won't be a problem.

Hope to see everyone in Windhoek.:set1_applaud:


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Another thing about Namibia is the great :darkbeer::wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Another thing about Namibia is the great :darkbeer::wink::thumbs_up


Sorry did Ray mention it. Awesome great people.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks everyone*

Well what a great sporting fellowship archery is and thanks for your replies, I am looking forward to Namibia in 2008. For me any information from you guys is a plus which will allow me to plan my time unfortunately I won't have 10 weeks (1 week archery comp + 2 weeks holiday Namibia and maybe 1 week in Sth Africa.) to fit in what I can:wink:.


----------

